# Bike Fit????



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking for a bike shop in the Mid-Atlantic area that does bike fitment. I currently work at a bike shop that does not do bike fitment and I'm going to be in the market here shortly for a new road ride. Now I have spun 58cm and 56 cm bikes several models in both sizes and feel comfortable on both. Now I know that 15 mins isn't much of a ride, but would like to know exactly what size I need. Whether is a 56 with a longer stem, or a 58 with a shorter stem.

I'm going to pick up Zinn's road bike maint. book to go along with my other maintenance books, but will read up on the measurements in there.


----------



## Rajarajan (Aug 6, 2008)

Mid Atlantic is quite a broad description. Which city are you in?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I should have added that. lol.

I'm Elkton, MD. About 20 mins southwest of Wilmington, DE.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wooden wheels does fittings. I'm not sure if they offer them without the purchase of a bike though.


----------



## Rajarajan (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought my bike at Proteus bicycles in college park . I know for sure that they do it. This would be 88 miles from Elkton. I'm sure that other places in Baltimore would do a professional bike fit without having to drive that far.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg,

I stopped in Wooden Wheels today. They do primarily fits with bikes purchased there. I'll probably end up going there for my bike. Love the look of the new Cannondale Synapse 5.


Raj, 

Thanks for the link. Will have to look them up.


----------



## ryanarnold08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*great fit!*

Check out Cycles BiKyle in Bryn Mawr. Worth the drive, he does a private fit that is included in the bike price if you buy the bike there. Takes about 2-3 hours. Very comprehensive. 
www.bikyle.com

I have no financial or otherwise ties, it is just a great place with an amazing selection and very knowledgeable staff.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Check this thread out:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123066


----------



## fahrenheit (Jan 29, 2009)

I highly recommend Cycle Life in Georgetown. They fit me for a TT bike, which I just got and will be doing the final fitting soon, and they were seriously good. Josh knows his stuff and is seriously good at what he does. They measure everything from cleat placement to flexibility to leg length discrepancies. Theyll have you ride what you brought or set you up on a universal fit bike. I even had a RETUL fit done which was awesome. Highly recommended

http://www.cyclelifeusa.com/index.php

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the information. Now I have to sift through it all.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's a thought, you mention that the shop you work at doesn't offer fittings other then I guess the basic type. You should try and convince the owner to send you to a Serotta class or one of the other systems out there, then your shop can offer this service. I know there are a lot of roadies in the Elkton/Rising Sun/Newark area who probably like the idea of not having to travel far for a good fit. I ride in this area whenever we visit our daughter and son-in-law. It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask your amployer, the worst they can say is No. Good luck with your new purchase and fitting.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi - I'm in Elkton also. I went to Bike Line in Newark after going to about
7 different bike shops going all the way up to the Philly area. When
it came down to it I decided I would rather get a bike from a LBS for
the conveinence of popping in whenever I needed to. 
Both Bike Line and Wooden Wheels provide good basic fittings and both
let you demo the bikes. As long as your comfortable with a basic fitting
these a two good choices. As a previous poster mentioned Bikes by Kyle
provides a thourough fitting and is not that far away. A guy I work with
got a Look from them last summer and is most pleased with his 
experience.


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

Dave at Elite in Philly is the best fitter in the area. Since it is a bike factory and not a bike shop I am not sure if he fits a bike that you don't buy from him. It is worth a call. Plan on spending the better part of the day there getting dialied in. As soon as I get permission from the boss I will be getting a roadie there.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff G said:


> Here's a thought, you mention that the shop you work at doesn't offer fittings other then I guess the basic type. You should try and convince the owner to send you to a Serotta class or one of the other systems out there, then your shop can offer this service. I know there are a lot of roadies in the Elkton/Rising Sun/Newark area who probably like the idea of not having to travel far for a good fit. I ride in this area whenever we visit our daughter and son-in-law. It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask your amployer, the worst they can say is No. Good luck with your new purchase and fitting.



Jeff,

I work at the Peformance shop over by the hospital, and since its a corporation store, I can almost guarantee there will be no one being sent out to a fitment class. Corporate mentality, do more with/for less. The higher ups mentioned about sending me to one of their Spin Doctors training classes back in November. Still haven't been told if this is going to happen or not. 

If I can't get a C-dale through work, then I'll probably end up a Wooden wheels or somewhere else that uses an actual fitment process. Bike Line does the basic bike in a trainer, just like us.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Best fitter I have used is Tom at Plum Grove in Leesburg. Trained in several fit systems and doing this for years I found him heads above any others in the area in helping me get a custom frame built. He is great with road, tri and mtnbike as well. They are moving the shop at the moment but you can reach him at http://www.plumgrovecyclery.com/

A long drive but very woth it and some great riding in the area


----------

